# Closed and locked threads



## GrillingFool (Apr 2, 2009)

I might get kicked for this, hope not, but...

It sure would be nice if the administrators here would give a reason for locking a thread when they lock it.

Sometimes, it is obvious, like when the thread has degenerated into an 
argument, or gotten off topic.


But others, like the recent NA thread, just get closed, with no explanation.

Now the Original Poster will know, because he got a PM, but the rest of us are left wondering..... 
and if they are like me, they are scared now to ask, because it is obviously a Topic Not to Be Discussed.

This happens quite often with closed threads. The thread obviously violated some Terms of Use... but we don't get told which one.

That's like sending your child to Time Out and not explaining why.. they won't learn from it.

So, Admins, my suggestion is to put a brief explanation in the last post before locking the thread, so we members can learn what is not allowed here.

Thanks and hope this isn't goodbye!


----------



## Alix (Apr 2, 2009)

GrillingFool, I closed that thread because there was no sense leaving it open. I'm the only one who can answer the question (likely) and I'm doing that via PM. When it comes to personal information and contacting folks we tend to be pretty closemouthed. I'm not going to give out someone's personal information EVER but I have offered to make contact for that person and pass along their information. 

Why would this get you banned? I can understand that everyone wants to know everything, but sometimes its just a matter of privacy. It never occurred to me that anyone other than Snoop would need to know how to contact those particular people. If you need to contact someone and can't figure it out, drop me a line and I'll try to help. Nothing sinister or hidden here, just privacy for our members.


----------



## GB (Apr 2, 2009)

GrillingFool said:


> and if they are like me, they are scared now to ask


Let me just add to what Alix said, by saying please do not ever be afraid to ask a question. As long as you are asking an honest question in a respectful way then that will NEVER get you in trouble.


----------



## GrillingFool (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks. 
I hope my suggestion gets a bit of thought.


----------



## Alix (Apr 3, 2009)

It will GrillingFool, and if you check that thread you will notice I edited that in for you. 

Can I ask you a question for clarity? How many threads have you seen that have been locked without an explanation? I normally post something when I close a thread and I know most other Mods do as well even when the reason for closure is REALLY obvious. I haven't seen many so I was just wondering about it. Just one of those housekeeping things that I like to look into from time to time. 

The one you are referring to, honestly, it never occurred to me that it needed any more explanation but I see your point.


----------

